# Hi, I'm Megan



## Naggymaggy25 (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm Megan! I am in Jacksonville, Florida and my mousery is called Hole In The Wall Mousery. I have 6 adult mice, about 10 five week olds, and 16 newborns. I'm really interested in learning the genetics of mice and getting a good variety of patterns and colors but temperament comes before all that to me. I'm excited to see what I can learn from you guys! Thanks!


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

Welcome aboard!  Your mousery name sounds so familiar... Are you on any other social media with your mousery, by any chance?


----------



## Naggymaggy25 (Sep 23, 2016)

Thank you! And yes, I am on fb. Hopefully it's not someone with the same mousery name that you're thinking of, lol. I thought it was a clever little name when it popped in my head and tried to search to make sure no one had already claimed it.


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

It is a very clever name, I love it! Also, I believe I may have been browsing your Facebook page not too long ago. So now I'm even more excited to have you here having seen your work.


----------



## Naggymaggy25 (Sep 23, 2016)

Aww, thanks! I'm ready to learn all I can on here. I want to do the best I can with my mice and the lines I have.


----------

